# What kind of tool is this?



## KDC (Oct 19, 2012)

It's a strike wrench. Instead of using a cheater bar you pound the snot out of it.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

KDC said:


> It's a strike wrench. Instead of using a cheater bar you pound the snot out of it.


Winner
This one is one of my smaller ones. Its 1 5/16.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I always thought those were called slug wrenches. But I Googled it and saw that Grainger actually sells two different categories "slug wrench" and "strike wrench". What's the difference?


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

one's union...?:jester:

~CS~


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

chicken steve said:


> one's union...?:jester:


 Yeah, but which one? :whistling2:

:ban:


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

These also were called "knock wrenches".


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Also an impact wrench. 
My father in law created a compact version of this. Almost unbreakable and received a patent for it. My wife is 1/2 owner.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Wirenuting said:


> ...My father in law created a compact version of this. Almost unbreakable and received a patent for it....


 Is it this thing? 








This short, stocky version is I guess technically a slug wrench, not a strike wrench.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Big John said:


> Is it this thing?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a **** with only one ball.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

erics37 said:


> Looks like a **** with only one ball.


 It does? I don't know what the hell you see in the mirror, but you should probably forget about fixing that relay Monday and schedule an emergency appointment with a urologist.... :whistling2:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Big John said:


> It does? I don't know what the hell you see in the mirror, but you should probably forget about fixing that relay Monday and schedule an emergency appointment with a urologist.... :whistling2:


I've had a few glasses of wine!


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

erics37 said:


> I've had a few glasses of wine!


Wine? I think you counted one too many balls on that c*ck...:whistling2:


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Knock knock wrenches.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

What kind of tool is this ?

Wasn't that a song recorded by Sammy Davis Jr ?



Nope ,

Just remembered , that was .... .... What kind of fool am I ?


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Eh, we don't need no fancy wrenches :laughing:

Rules of industrial mechanical:

Everything is a hammer
If it looks like a chisel, prybar or punch it can be used as such
ALL wrenches can be beat on with a hammer, no special treatment
Have lots of cheater pipes handy
You always need more vice grips
Keep the blue tip wrench handy


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Some case it can be called thumper wrench. 

Merci,
Marc


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Big John said:


> It does? I don't know what the hell you see in the mirror, but you should probably forget about fixing that relay Monday and schedule an emergency appointment with a urologist.... :whistling2:


It does because of the slight dimple at the end which looks like the japs eye.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> Eh, we don't need no fancy wrenches :laughing:
> 
> Rules of industrial mechanical:
> 
> ...


You disgust me, you ****ing philistine! :laughing:

I have a tool roll of chisels non of which is a beater, a tool roll of rasps and files complete with a wire brush. Metric punches up to 12mm, blah blah blah. I have OCD for using the right tool for the job. I saw a guy hammering a screwdriver with a pair of pliers and felt sick :laughing: When I get a new tool its on my night stand for a while just because I like looking at it. I'm an anomoly.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> Keep the blue tip wrench handy


In my carny days that would be the 'red wrench'. :jester:


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Big John said:


> Is it this thing?
> 
> This short, stocky version is I guess technically a slug wrench, not a strike wrench.


No that's not it. 
The one he invented looks like a star. 
I'll post a picture of one later when I get down to my shop.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

chewy said:


> You disgust me, you ****ing philistine!
> 
> I have a tool roll of chisels non of which is a beater, a tool roll of rasps and files complete with a wire brush. Metric punches up to 12mm, blah blah blah. I have OCD for using the right tool for the job. I saw a guy hammering a screwdriver with a pair of pliers and felt sick When I get a new tool its on my night stand for a while just because I like looking at it. I'm an anomoly.


You wouldn't last very long with our mechanical guys. :laughing:

I swear none of them have a nut driver or screwdriver that doesn't have vice grip marks on the handle.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Jlarson said:


> You wouldn't last very long with our mechanical guys. :laughing:
> 
> I swear none of them have a nut driver or screwdriver that doesn't have vice grip marks on the handle.


They should make nut driver handles square. Lol.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

BBQ said:


> In my carny days that would be the 'red wrench'. :jester:


"red wrench"?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

drsparky said:


> "red wrench"?


I guess we should have called it the 'yellow orange wrench' but we did not.


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

erics37 said:


> Looks like a **** with only one ball.





Big John said:


> It does? I don't know what the hell you see in the mirror, but you should probably forget about fixing that relay Monday and schedule an emergency appointment with a urologist.... :whistling2:





InPhase277 said:


> Wine? I think you counted one too many balls on that c*ck...:whistling2:





chewy said:


> It does because of the slight dimple at the end which looks like the japs eye.


Geez, it's getting pretty gay in here all of a sudden.........................


















































Not that there's anything wrong with that. :whistling2::laughing:


----------



## Introyble (Jul 10, 2010)

Wirenuting said:


> This should be easy.
> What kind if wrench is this?
> It's made by Snap-On.


What size is that wrench? How much you want for it?


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Introyble said:


> What size is that wrench? How much you want for it?


I think that one was 1 & 3/16.
They are about $100 a piece and I can't sell them. I have them up to 2".


----------



## Introyble (Jul 10, 2010)

Wirenuting said:


> I think that one was 1 & 3/16.
> They are about $100 a piece and I can't sell them. I have them up to 2".


 
Awesome set you have then, all the way to 2" ~ impressive. Snap On no less. I believe they are called impact wrenchs. I've wished I had one a time or 2. Rock on bro:thumbsup:


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Introyble said:


> Awesome set you have then, all the way to 2" ~ impressive. Snap On no less. I believe they are called impact wrenchs. I've wished I had one a time or 2. Rock on bro:thumbsup:


I found these in a locker rusting away. There is also a socket set that goes to 4". 
It's for repairing shipboard gear that we have. 
I'll look on Monday to see the model # of the wrench. 
I'm repairing an oil/water separation system. This building has no sanitary drains. It's a land locked pair of ships.


----------



## Introyble (Jul 10, 2010)

Wirenuting said:


> I found these in a locker rusting away. There is also a socket set that goes to 4".
> It's for repairing shipboard gear that we have.
> I'll look on Monday to see the model # of the wrench.
> I'm repairing an oil/water separation system. This building has no sanitary drains. It's a land locked pair of ships.


Sockets are Snap On also?

How much you want for that set?


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Introyble said:


> Sockets are Snap On also?
> 
> How much you want for that set?


Yes I believe they are. 
I can't sell them,, you already paid for them. 
I need them for work..


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

That looks like an interesting workplace! 

I went through the US Alabama, in Mobile, once. It was amazing comparing the outside hugeness with the crowded interior. It was interesting looking at the old electrical and mechanical sytems.


----------

